# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Corrie Spoilers 18th - 22nd January 2016

## Perdita

Episode 8819: Monday 18th January at 7.30pm 

Tracy gets more than she bargained for.
Sally makes a shocking discovery. 
And Audrey leaves Ken bemused.

Writer: Joe Turner
Producer: Stuart Blackburn 
Director: John Anderson

***

Episode 8820: Monday 18th January at 8.30pm

Carla does a volte face. 
Tyrone and Fiz have a glimmer of hope. 
And Tim sees Kevin and Anna kissing!

Writer: Joe Turner
Producer: Stuart Blackburn
Director: John Anderson

***

Episode 8821: Wednesday 20th January at 7pm

Will Tracy smash Nickâs dreams? 
Phelan wants to strike a deal with Anna.
And David and Kylie try to hide what lies beneath.

Writer: Jayne Hollinson
Producer: Stuart Blackburn
Director: John Anderson

***

Episode 8822: Friday 22nd January at 7.30pm

Tracy faces some difficult questions.
Royâs quietly concerned. 
And Kevin takes Phelanâs advice.

Writer: John Kerr
Producer: Stuart Blackburn
Director: John Anderson    

***

Episode 8823: Friday 22nd January at 8.30pm

Tracy finally cracks. 
Roy says farewell for now. 
And has Phelan beaten Anna to the punch?


ITV

----------

Brucie (07-01-2016), Dazzle (06-01-2016), sarah c (07-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Over on Coronation Street, Sally Webster gets a shock when she catches her ex-husband Kevin in the arms of Anna Windass.

After a short time dating in secret, Kevin (Michael Le Vell) and Anna (Debbie Rush) make the decision to go public with their relationship - but their chance to be honest is soon missed.

Trouble brews when Sally (Sally Dynevor) learns that a council worker is threatening to remove the new mural to Maddie Heath.

Sally hopes to secure Kevin's help in a fightback against the council, but she can't believe her eyes when she goes over to the garage and finds him kissing Anna passionately.

It's clear that Sally isn't happy over the new pairing, and she's even more appalled when she realises that her husband Tim already knew. Will Sally calm down or will she be a thorn in Kevin and Anna's sides?

Anna and Kevin agree to go public
Â©  ITV

Anna and Kevin decide to go public
Â©  ITV
Coronation Street airs these scenes on Monday, January 18 at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.

----------

Dazzle (10-01-2016), swmc66 (10-01-2016)

----------


## swmc66

She is going to be a thorn in their sides. When she finds out about phelan she may be the one to tell everyone.....its anna who exposed her kiss

----------

Dazzle (10-01-2016), lizann (10-01-2016), maidmarian (10-01-2016), Perdita (10-01-2016)

----------


## olivia1896

Anna can be hypocritically judgemental

----------

Dazzle (10-01-2016), lizann (10-01-2016), maidmarian (11-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

> She is going to be a thorn in their sides. When she finds out about phelan she may be the one to tell everyone.....its anna who exposed her kiss


 go on sally so

----------


## lizann

> She is going to be a thorn in their sides. When she finds out about phelan she may be the one to tell everyone.....its anna who exposed her kiss


 go on sally so

----------


## Perdita

This week on Coronation Street: Carla's life is left hanging in the balance, Phelan returns to the Street, Sally decides to stand as a Councillor and Gail wants underfloor heating - but that means digging up the annex!

 Tracy - Coronation Street - ITV
Tracy sneaks into the Bistro to surprise Robert, wearing just some sexy lingerie and a coat.

 Robert and Carla - Coronation Street - ITV
But as she arrives Carla and Robert are having a heated discussion about their night together - will Tracy overhear? 

 Jamie and Carla - Coronation Street - ITV
Later, Jamie breaks into the Bistro, intending to rob the till and put the frighteners on Steph but he bumps into Carla instead!

 Carla - Coronation Street - ITV

With no sign of Steph and a till devoid of cash, Jamie and Lee grab Carla's bag and do a runner.
 Carla - Coronation Street - ITV

Furious, Carla goes after them. As Jamie and Lee jump into their car intent on making their getaway.

 Carla - Coronation Street - ITV
But, Carla clings onto her bag and is dragged down the street by the moving vehicle.

----------

Dazzle (11-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Phelan and Kevin - Coronation Street - ITV
Phelan positions himself in front of the oncoming car, but realising it's not going to stop, Kevin drags him out of the way!

 Robert and Carla - Coronation Street - ITV
While Robert rushes to Carla's lifeless body!

 Nick and Carla - Coronation Street - ITV
At the hospital, Nick and the Connors are told that Carla needs an emergency operation. Will Carla be okay?

 Phelan, Kevin and Anna - Coronation Street - ITV

Anna is horrified to see Phelan back on the street and working for Kevin!
 Kevin and Phelan - Coronation Street - ITV

Phelan reveals to Kevin how he was once wealthy but his wife took him to the cleaners and now he's reduced to working as a labourer. Will he mention his history with Anna?

 Anna, Sally, Kevin - Coronation Street - ITV

----------

Dazzle (11-01-2016), tammyy2j (12-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Anna and Kevin agree itâs time to go public with their relationship, just as Sally barges in! How will she react when she sees them kissing?

 Kevin and Sally - Coronation Street - ITV
Later, Tim jokingly suggests Sally should stand as a Councillor. But will Sally take it as the joke he intended?

 Sally and Ken - Coronation Street - ITV
Soon, sheâs steamrollering Ken into agreeing to be her campaign manager - look out Weatherfield!

 Cathy, Roy and Alex - Coronation Street - ITV
Roy suggests to Alex he works in the cafe whilst he's away in Hastings.

 Rita and Sophie - Coronation Street - ITV
Rita is thrilled when she receives her first online friend request from an old pal.

 Gail, Max, Kylie and David - Coronation Street - ITV
David and Kylie arrive home and are horrified to find Gail and Jason rolling back the carpet in the annexe!

 Gail and Jason - Coronation Street - ITV
Gail explains she's pricing up under floor heating. Pushing her out of the way, David quickly pulls the carpet back but can he hide what lies beneath?

----------

Dazzle (11-01-2016), tammyy2j (12-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

*Monday  (1)*

Ken is pleased when Tracy reveals that Robert stayed the night - they're back together and this time it's for keeps. As Nick, Leanne, Robert, Andy and Steph prepare for lunchtime, suddenly the Bistro is plunged into darkness. It transpires that one of the builders at the arches site has accidentally cut through the mains power cable. Kevin is grateful as Pat Phelan, one of the labourers on site, offers to sort it out. Jamie and Lee also watch the Bistro, clearly planning something. 

Wearing only some sexy lingerie and a coat, Tracy sets off to surprise Robert. But as she arrives at the Bistro, she listens in horror to a conversation between Carla and Robert. When Carla implores Robert not to go into business with Nick, he retaliates by telling Carla that their night of passion meant nothing and he only loves Tracy!

Meanwhile, loved-up Anna and Kevin agree that it's time to go public with their relationship. But before they get chance, an incensed Sally rushes into the garage to enlist Kevin's help as a council worker is threatening to remove Craig's new mural to Maddie. How will Sally react when she arrives to find Kevin and Anna kissing passionately?

*Monday  (2)*

In the Bistro kitchen, Tracy reels as Robert tells Carla that he regrets their night together, but his future is here whether she likes it or not. An angry Carla reckons that she can get Nick to change his mind, but a dismissive Robert leaves. With Carla alone in the Bistro, Tracy eyes the knives, hell bent on revenge. 

Suddenly Jamie and Lee break into the Bistro, intending to rob the till and put the frighteners on Steph. Pinning Carla to the floor, they demand cash. Scared witless, Tracy quietly leaves, forgetting her phone in the process. With no sign of Steph and a till devoid of cash, Jamie and Lee grab Carla's bag and do a runner, but she is furious and goes after them. 

As Jamie and Lee jump into their car intent on making their getaway, Carla clings onto her bag and is dragged down the street by the moving vehicle. Pat Phelan positions himself in front of the oncoming car, but realising it's not going to stop, Kevin drags him out of the way. Robert rushes over to Carla's lifeless body.

Robert rushes to Carla
Â©  ITV
Meanwhile, Sally is appalled to realise that Kevin and Anna are an item and she is furious with Tim when she discovers that he already knew. Suddenly remembering Sophie, Sally orders them to follow her to the ginnel, where Craig and Sophie stand protectively in front of Maddie's mural. With Sally adamant the mural is staying, the council worker grudgingly admits that she can appeal. Sally resolves to fight all the way. 

Later, Anna is horrified to see Phelan back on the street, working for Kevin.

Elsewhere, complaining that the annexe is always cold, Gail asks Jason to give her a quote for under floor heating.


*Wednesday*

​Robert dashes to The Rovers to fetch Nick, while Phelan tries to find Carla's pulse. As Carla is loaded into the ambulance, Tracy tries to mask her guilt. When Nick wonders what Carla was doing in the Bistro, Robert quickly covers and Tracy shoots him a look of contempt, which is clocked by Todd. At the hospital, Nick and the Connors are told that Carla needs an emergency operation. Will it be a success? 

At the same time, hell-bent on revenge, Tracy sets off to the hospital to find Nick. As she approaches Carla's bedside, she overhears Nick promising Carla the most perfect wedding ever. Will Tracy smash his dreams or is another plan forming? 

Meanwhile, Anna confides in Izzy that Phelan is back and that Kevin must never find out what happened between them. At the same time, Phelan reveals to Kevin how he was once wealthy, but after his wife caught him playing away, she took him to the cleaners and now he is reduced to working as a labourer. When Phelan mentions that he and Anna have history, Kevin is intrigued. Phelan calls on Anna and suggests they strike a deal. Will Anna be forced to hear him out?


Kevin and Phelan chat
Â©  ITV

Elsewhere, David and Kylie arrive home and are horrified to find Gail and Jason rolling back the carpet in the annexe. Gail explains that she's pricing up under floor heating. Pushing her out of the way, David quickly pulls the carpet back, but can he hide what lies beneath?

Also today, when Sally suggests they should petition the council about the mural, Tim jokingly suggests Sally should stand as a councillor herself. But will Sally take it as the joke he intended? 

Finally, worried about Carla, Roy decides to visit her in the morning and then return to Hastings to look after Sylvia. 


*Friday (1)*

An anxious Nick and the Connors gather at Carla's bedside, waiting for her to regain consciousness. As the police interview the Bistro staff, they find a mobile phone in the kitchen. Recognising Amy's photo on the screensaver, Leanne confirms that it belongs to Tracy. 

Later, the police call at Number 1. Presenting Tracy with her phone, they question her about what she was doing in the Bistro on the evening of the robbery. Can Tracy talk her way out of trouble? 

At the same time, Leanne tells Robert that the police will want to question him too. As Robert makes to leave, Leanne lets slip that the police found Tracy's phone in the kitchen. Robert conceals his mounting panic.

Meanwhile, Alex arrives and moans to Cathy about his lack of a job. Roy suggests that he works in the cafÃ© while he is away in Hastings. Later, Roy visits Carla in hospital. Nick explains that he'll have to wait as the doctor is currently with her. Roy is quietly worried that he'll miss his train to Hastings.


Roy offers Alex a job
Â©  ITV

Elsewhere, when Phelan spots a delivery note at the building site, he realises that Ron the foreman is ripping Kevin off. Jason makes Kevin aware of Ron's scam and assures him that he and Phelan are on the case. Kevin is grateful.

Also, Sally embarks on her council campaign. While Sophie gives Rita a lesson on her new tablet computer, Sally tells a reluctant Tim that she's going to need his help with some research.


*Friday (2)*

Robert confronts Tracy, demanding to know how she came to leave her phone in the Bistro. Tracy claims that she called in hoping to surprise him but finding Carla alone in the bar, she crept out again just as the robbers broke in. Robert is unimpressed, pointing out that she should have called the police. 

At the hospital, Leanne voices her suspicions to Nick about the fact that both Carla and Tracy were in the Bistro on the night of the robbery. When Nick quizzes Carla as to what she was doing, will she confess that she was with Robert? 

Later in the flower shop, Tracy finally cracks and reveals to Todd how Robert and Carla had a one night stand and she intends to make Carla pay!

Meanwhile, Carla is touched to find Roy at her bedside. Nick explains that Roy has to catch a train to Hastings to look after his mother and Carla insists Johnny drives him to the station.

Elsewhere, Anna plucks up the courage to tell Kevin the truth about Phelan, but she's taken aback when Kevin insists that Phelan has already told him about his involvement with her and Owen. Will Kevin give Anna the chance to explain her side of the story? 


Rita is pleased to get an online friend request
Â©  ITV

Also, Rita is thrilled when she receives her first online friend request from an old pal. 

Finally, Sally discusses her political stance with Ken. Having decided to stand as an independent, she steamrollers Ken into agreeing to be her campaign manager and Sophie to spearhead all things social media.


Digital Spy

----------

tammyy2j (12-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street schemer Tracy Barlow will return to her old tricks next week as she vows to get revenge on Carla Connor.

The long-running feud between the two women will be dramatically reignited when Tracy discovers that Carla (Alison King) has crossed her yet again by sleeping with Robert Preston.

Next week's episodes kick off with Tracy on a high as she has finally reunited with Robert (Tristan Gemmill). Unfortunately for her, things take a sudden turn for the worse when she goes to surprise him at the Bistro, wearing only a coat and some sexy lingerie.

When Tracy arrives at the Bistro, she can't believe her ears as she overhears Robert and Carla having another heated row about their recent one-night stand.

Kate Ford, who plays Tracy, revealed: "She is absolutely raging. Her blood turns cold. Tracy cannot feel wronged again by this woman. She is gobsmacked that Carla has ruined things for her once again. 

"Tracy is completely blindsided by her own self importance. She will be quick to forget about all the things she has done to Carla in the past and will see this as yet another example of Carla ruining her life. 

"After she's heard the conversation between Carla and Robert, Tracy's mind is racing and she can't think straight. She's not sure what to do at first. She's in limbo in the Bistro kitchen and is trying to process what she's heard."

Once Carla is left alone in the Bistro, Tracy is left to consider her next move but is stopped in her tracks when there's a sudden break-in.

It turns out that Steph Britton's sleazy ex Jamie Bowman (James Atherton) has teamed up with one of his friends to target the business, intending to rob the till and put the frighteners on Steph. 

As two men pin Carla to the floor and demand cash, Tracy makes a shocking decision as she quietly leaves without offering any help whatsoever to her enemy.

Ford continued: "Ultimately there's no way Tracy would sacrifice herself for Carla, given what she's just heard. She is quite jittery when she leaves. Deep down she probably knows that she shouldn't have left Carla but she's selfish, she wasn't about to put herself in danger."

With Carla left completely alone and vulnerable, Jamie and his accomplice Lee decide to grab her bag and do a runner as the till doesn't have any cash inside.

A shaken Carla chases after them and just manages to cling onto her bag again, but her efforts backfire terribly as she is dragged down the street by the moving vehicle and gets badly hurt.

Carla is rushed to hospital after the nasty incident and her loved ones hear that she'll need emergency surgery. However, even that isn't enough to earn Tracy's sympathy as she still vows to make Carla pay at some point in the future.

Tracy thinks so carefully about her revenge that she even decides not to tell Robert what she heard, wanting to maintain the element of surprise until the right moment.

Ford concluded: "Tracy can always think of something, although leaving Carla at the mercy of the thugs in the Bistro was pretty low! Ultimately she will stew on it until the time is right. Carla won't get away with crossing her again."

Coronation Street airs these scenes on Monday, January 18 at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (12-01-2016), tammyy2j (12-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Just when I think Tracy can't sink any lower!  When will this psychopath get the comeuppance she deserves?  

Wouldn't it be delicious if Carla leaves Weatherfield because she has to go on the run after murdering Tracy?  :Thumbsup:

----------

Brucie (14-01-2016), maidmarian (12-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Just when I think Tracy can't sink any lower!  When will this psychopath get the comeuppance she deserves?  
> 
> Wouldn't it be delicious if Carla leaves Weatherfield because she has to go on the run after murdering Tracy?


No, I would rather that CarlaÂ´s leaving has nothing to do with Tracy, donÂ´t want her to sink to that level ...

----------


## Dazzle

> No, I would rather that CarlaÂ´s leaving has nothing to do with Tracy, donÂ´t want her to sink to that level ...


I wouldn't see Carla killing Tracy as sinking to her level. I'd see it as justice - for Carla, for Tracy, and most of all for us viewers, for having to sit through callous crime after callous crime of Tracy's.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

> I wouldn't see Carla killing Tracy as sinking to her level. I'd see it as justice - for Carla, for Tracy, and most of all for us viewers, for having to sit through callous crime after callous crime of Tracy's.


hahaha  You have a small point, I grant you that .. but as I have not seen anywhere that Tracy Barlow is joining Callum Logan any time soon, I guess we are not going to see justice for anyone  :Nono:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (12-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> hahaha  You have a small point, I grant you that .. but as I have not seen anywhere that Tracy Barlow is joining Callum Logan any time soon, I guess we are not going to see justice for anyone


I agree. Tracy's likely to be still living on Coronation Street and tormenting the other residents when she's Ken's age.  :Sad:   :Ninja:   :Crying:

----------

parkerman (12-01-2016), Perdita (12-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Just when I think Tracy can't sink any lower!  When will this psychopath get the comeuppance she deserves?  
> 
> Wouldn't it be delicious if Carla leaves Weatherfield because she has to go on the run after murdering Tracy?


So after Deirdre's death and the fire no change in her

----------

Dazzle (12-01-2016), Perdita (12-01-2016), swmc66 (13-01-2016)

----------


## swmc66

But Robert and Tracy had finished so no betrayal

----------


## Dazzle

> But Robert and Tracy had finished so no betrayal


Tracy won't see it that way. As Kate Ford insightfully says above: _"Tracy is completely blindsided by her own self importance."_  The little matter of Tracy and Robert's relationship being over when he slept with Carla is meaningless in comparison to Tracy's wounded ego.  :Wal2l:

----------

maidmarian (14-01-2016), swmc66 (14-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Nick Tilsley keeps an emotional bedside vigil tonight (January 20) after his partner Carla Connor is rushed to hospital.

With Carla's life hanging in the balance following the shock accident on the cobbles, it's revealed that she'll need an emergency operation to stand any chance of pulling through.

After an anxious wait in the hospital's family room, Carla's loved ones are later given some positive news about how the surgery went - but there are sadly still no guarantees at this early stage.

As Nick (Ben Price) is the only person allowed in Carla's hospital room to see her, it's a very difficult time as he sees her in such a bad way. Can Nick stay strong and hopeful, or will he crumble under the pressure?


Coronation Street airs tonight at the earlier time of 7pm on ITV.

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2016), maidmarian (20-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> But Robert and Tracy had finished so no betrayal


They have not finished in TracyÂ´s eyes, hence her naming the shop PrestonÂ´s Petals and insisting Robert is there at the unveiling. And she probably knows deep down that Robert still loves her too and she will manipulate him the same way she manipulates everyone else

----------


## swmc66

Councillor Elections up north i assume will be in a couple of years. But producers will bring some sort of by election in Weatherfield so that Sally can take change as quickly as possible. Otherwise a long campaign will drive us all insane

----------

Dazzle (23-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Councillor Elections up north i assume will be in a couple of years. But producers will bring some sort of by election in Weatherfield so that Sally can take change as quickly as possible. Otherwise a long campaign will drive us all insane


 Manchester has Local Government elections on 5 May this year. 

At the moment, the make up of the Council is 95 Labour, 1 Independent Labour.

----------

Dazzle (23-01-2016), Perdita (23-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Manchester has Local Government elections on 5 May this year. 
> 
> At the moment, the make up of the Council is 95 Labour, 1 Independent Labour.


The 1 Independant Labour candidate would be Sally Metcalfe, yes? Sally Webster-Metcalfe maybe   :Big Grin:

----------


## swmc66

i looked up before posting and a website said there were only to by elections. Obviously wrong info which is good we will not have a long drawn out campaign! I wonder what her manifesto will include:
A section on how she is ok with lesbians and gays as she has one at home
That graffiti should be allowed if its a memorial to someone (related to her in some way)
Minimum wage for factory workers
Increased safety and wellbeing of children in the area (focusing on parents without adequate childcare in place to go to the pub)
Extra road safety and speed humps preventing hit and runs
CCTV cameras outside every house
Known criminals on some list to protect the neighbours or Tracy having some electronic tag

----------

Dazzle (25-01-2016)

----------


## swmc66

i looked up before posting and a website said there were only to by elections. Obviously wrong info which is good we will not have a long drawn out campaign! I wonder what her manifesto will include:
A section on how she is ok with lesbians and gays as she has one at home
That graffiti should be allowed if its a memorial to someone (related to her in some way)
Minimum wage for factory workers
Increased safety and wellbeing of children in the area (focusing on parents without adequate childcare in place to go to the pub)
Extra road safety and speed humps preventing hit and runs
CCTV cameras outside every house
Known criminals on some list to protect the neighbours or Tracy having some electronic tag

----------

Perdita (25-01-2016)

----------

